# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διαδρομος γυμναστικης και προβλημα στην εκκινηση

## dimtsam

Καλησπερα σε ολους
Εχω εναν διαδρομο γυμναστικης ο οποιος δεν ξεκιναει. Μολις ανοιγω τον διακοπτη, οι ενδειξεις στο πινακα ειναι ολες ΟΚ. Μολις πατησω το start ακουγεται το μοτερ να προσπαθει να ξεκινησει αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα. Μετα απο λιγα δευτερολεπτα ο πινακας βγαζει error (μαλλον ο αισθητηρας στροφων δινει την εντολη μιας και το μοτερ δεν γυριζει). Δοκιμασα το εξης...Εβγαλα τον ιμαντα απο το μοτερ (να γυριζει ελευθερο) και αφου ανοιξα ξανα τον διακοπτη και πατησα το start αρχισα να γυριζω το μοτερ με το χερι ωστε να παρει λιγες στροφες (ο πινακας δεν εβγαλε error μαλλον γιατι ο αισθητηρας επιανε την περιστροφη). Και το μοτερ ξεκινησε να δουλευει κανονικα, και μπορουσα να αυξησω και να μειωσω τις στροφες μια χαρα. Μολις ομως το εκλεισα και το ξανανοιξα εκανε παλι τα ιδια.
Εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να φταιει; Καρβουνακια; Περιελιξη; Πυκνωτης ή ολοκληρη η πλακετα;

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Πυκνωτής εκκινησεως

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα. Αρχικά θα πρέπει να τσεκάρεις το μοτέρ. Οταν εβγαλες το ιμαντάκι, το μοτέρ μόνο του γυρνούσε ή όταν μονο του έδινες ώθηση με το χέρι; Μπορεί να φταίει και η πλακέτα, καλό θα είναι να βρεις ενα μάστορα να τα δει αλλα να ξέρει να τσεκάρει το μοτέρ, αν πάλι δεν βρίσκεις θα βρεις κάποιον να τα στείλεις να τα τσεκάρει και πλακέτα και μοτέρ.Το θέμα με τους διαδρόμους είναι ότι για να χαλάσει μοτέρ η πλακέτα, πάει να πει ότι δε γινεται συντήρηση σωστή στο διάδρομο(λάδωμα, αλλάγη τάπητα κλπ) βέβαια οι πελάτες δεν το γνωρίζουν αυτό γιατί κανείς δεν τους τα λέει. Μου λέει ο άλλος να σου στείλω την πλακέτα για επισκευή είναι καμένη σίγουρα .Ναι αλλά πως κάηκε του λέω.Να του την επισκευάσεις, χωρίς έλεγχο του διαδρόμου είναι θέμα χρόνου να ξανακαεί. Άρα ψάξε να δεις ένα μάστορα μιας και είσαι Καστοριά, απο ότι βλέπω και να κάνει τους απαραίτητους ελέγχους.

----------


## pliktras

> Πυκνωτής εκκινησεως
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Τα μοτέρ διαδρόμου(οικιακής χρήσης κυρίως) δεν έχουν πυκνωτές εκκίνησης είναι DC και ελέγχονται απο πλακέτα με κύριο διακοπτικό στοιχείο mosfet/igbt μέσω pwm.Τώρα, προβλήματα πάνω στην πλακέτα που κάνουν αυτό το σύμπτωμα που αναφέρει ο Δημήτρης, υπάρχουν, αλλά υπάρχουν και προβλήματα και στο μοτέρ με αντίστοιχο σύμπτωμα. Εύχομαι να βρεί ο άνθρωπος ένα μάστορα στην περιοχή του.

----------


## dimtsam

Καταρχην ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας.
Το μοτερ και χωρις τον μικρο ιμαντα πανω δεν ξεκιναει μονο του.
 Εβγαλα τα καρβουνακια και μου φανηκαν οτι εχουν "ψωμι" ακομα. Πυκνωτης μεγαλος υπαρχει στην πλακετα μονο και ειναι ενας ηλεκτρολυτικος 100v 470uf, αλλα δεν μου φαινεται φουσκωμενος. 
Διαβασα καπου οτι μπορω να δοκιμασω το μοτερ αν το συνδεσω σε μπαταρια αυτοκινητου, μιας και ειναι DC. Λογικα αν ειναι ενταξει θα γυρισει με χαμηλες στροφες σιγουρα. Λεω να ξεκινησω μ αυτη την δοκιμη και να προχωρησω στα επομενα.

----------


## pliktras

Με μια μπαταρία ακόμα και 1.5 βολτ μπορεί να γυρίσει ένα μοτέρ αμα είναι οκ. Αυτό δε σημαίνει τίποτα και δε μας δείχνει αν είναι οκ(δεν αποτελεί σωστό τρόπο ελέγχου), αλλά αν θες μπορείς να δεις αν δουλεύει την κίνηση ή κομπλάρει και πάλι, έστω με αυτή τη μικρή τάση(εννοείται αποσυνδεδεμένο και μόνο του το μοτέρ απο το ιμαντάκι).

----------


## dimtsam

Συνδεσα το μοτερ σε μπαταρία αυτοκινητου και γυρισε χωρις καμια δυσκολία σε χαμηλες στροφές.  Μαλλον θα Πρέπει  να δωσω την πλακετα για έλεγχο

----------


## pliktras

Ναι να τη δεί κάποιος την πλακέτα, αλλά καλό είναι να δείτε και το μοτέρ σε έναν που γνωρίζει ωστε να πάρει τις απαραίτητες μετρήσεις. Το πάτε σας το τσεκάρουν (πχ περιελικτές μπομπίνας) συνήθως χωρίς χρέωση.

----------


## N1kos

Τελικά τι έγινε; Το έφτιαξες το μηχάνημα; Το προβλημά σου ξεκινάει απο τα μοσφετ ή IGBT (ότι έχει η πλακέτα σου) ισχύος που οδηγούν το μοτέρ. Όλο αυτό προέρχεται απο τον ιμάντα που ζορίζει το μοτέρ γιατί κανένας αγοραστής διαδρόμου δεν θυμάται ότι του έδωσαν έν σπρέι σιλικόνης και του είπαν ότι πρέπει να λιπαίνει την τριβόμενη περιοχή ιμάντα ξύλου κα΄θε μερικές ώρες χρήσης (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πόσες).

----------


## nikostrimmer

Αδερφέ επισκευή πλακετας μαζί αλλαγή ταπητα και ελέγχο στο ξυλο

----------

mikemtb73 (12-05-21)

----------

